

Richard P. Gabriel's Review of "The Art of Metaobject Protocol" - jgg
http://www.dreamsongs.com/Files/amop-review.pdf

======
johkra
I like Richard P. Gabriel's writing, his words influenced and inspired me.

His review is well written and the theme of "computer language evolution
stalled after 1980" resonated with me. I have an idea of MOP now, but I'm
still too limited in my thinking to fully grasp the possibilities.

I think I'll buy the book should I find a cheap copy. Anyone here who wants to
sell me the book for ~20 USD? (Germany) Amazon(.de) doesn't list it cheaper
than 32€. :-(

